# To end the day



## Trithor (Sep 1, 2013)

iPad, glass of red wine, sunset and the sounds of the African bush. Not exactly civilized, but it is the best I can do. An espresso would be great, but that was stolen on Thursday night I am thinking of building a wood fired pizza oven, hopefully that won't be too easy to steal! A nice blue cheese and salmon focaccia will be just the right thing for late afternoon.


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## gonewild (Sep 1, 2013)

You need to mow that lawn!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 1, 2013)

Heh, heh, .... End of the dry season, combined with around 200 four legged lawn mowers, not much chance of anything surviving in the garden. But after the first rains, hey presto! What change awaits, then believe me I will need to.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cool pic !!!! I am with you for the red and the blue !!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice should cut the bush to have a better few..........

There is missing some orchids in your garden


----------



## Hera (Sep 1, 2013)

Salud!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2013)

I see you have Rose on the screen..it should of been me!oke:

How in the heck did someone or thing steal your espresso machine?

P.S. I'll be over after you get that pizza oven up and going.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to say something about watering the grass. 
Where are the rest of the buildings!? oke:


----------



## Secundino (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice bird.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2013)

That is quite a view!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2013)

Your farm looks very peaceful this afternoon...or is it yesterday? Tomorrow?


----------



## annab (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Trithor ,pizza espresso and focaccia are you an Italian guy?
if your wine is a glass of Chianti or Sangiovese you can make a beautiful Italian dinner?:rollhappy::rollhappy:
good appetite from Italy,Anna.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 2, 2013)

I can not figure out how one person (there is only one set of boot prints, back and forth to the farm gate (about a km from the house to the gate), managed to carry the two flat screed TVs (a 55inch and a 42inch) the espresso machine (a 4 station La San Marco), all the meat out of the freeze, a tray of beers, a selection of good wines, a bottle of Jack, a Johnny blue label, 2 DVD machines and a bunch of linen. He or she worked very hard on Thursday night!

Yup, not exactly the NYC skyline in the distance. About 7km to the next farmhouse as the crow flies.

I have begun the pizza oven. I cast the foundations before I left for Jhb this morning. I figure a 1.5m diameter oven should be about right. This week I will source the cubic meter if perlite for the heat insulating concrete and the 600 refractory bricks. I understand that it needs about 6 weeks to dry before you can use it, so Rick, if you plan your trip for early November, it should be ready.

Anna, it was a Sangiovese (there is only one good one in South Africa that I am aware of, Antonij Rupert Sangiovese) Very tasty and just right for a late afternoon sun downer.

Always very peaceful on the farm, this pic was taken Sunday afternoon.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2013)

Ask the police to wach for people gathering at a new sports bar!


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, that's quite a theft!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I can not figure out how one person (there is only one set of boot prints, back and forth to the farm gate (about a km from the house to the gate), managed to carry the two flat screed TVs (a 55inch and a 42inch) the espresso machine (a 4 station La San Marco), all the meat out of the freeze, a tray of beers, a selection of good wines, a bottle of Jack, a Johnny blue label, 2 DVD machines and a bunch of linen. He or she worked very hard on Thursday night!...


OMG!!! with all the animals where were the watch dogs?!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Ask the police to wach for people gathering at a new sports bar!



Or check in the police break room.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 2, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> OMG!!! with all the animals where were the watch dogs?!



The animals probably ate them.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 3, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> OMG!!! with all the animals where were the watch dogs?!



I have three Bostons and a Jack Russel, they were all at home sleeping on the couch.
It is virtually impossible to get insurance at the farm, so it is all a straight loss. Time to secure the house, I guess I have been a bit too trusting. Once broken in, always a target!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Pay for a laborer w/ a gun.  I hate thieves!!


----------



## Dido (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe you can get some snakes.......


----------



## Trithor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yup, just plain nasty! In most other parts of the world, your first response is to phone the police, here we drive up, hide the car in the bush, leave the lights off and sit up the whole night with a shotgun on your lap. When that fails, you go to town and post reward posters, then as a last resort, just in case they might surprise you, you report the incident to the police. sad!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

the ambush might be easier and the shooter has the self-defense excuse!


----------

